

Hire HN: Web Developer Needed in Columbus, OH - jbenz

Greetings!<p>I used SearchYC to research the etiquette on job postings here (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477675) and it seems like people are cool with it, so here goes:<p>We're a company called eRetailing (www.eretailing.com) in Columbus, Ohio.  We specialize in allowing our customers to create their own designs on apparel, wall graphics, stickers, and more. The very existence of custom products leads to a lot of exciting ideas.  We hope you'll be excited too.<p>We're looking for a programmer to aid in the development of several websites as well as rich media applications using web technologies.<p>Programming languages used will be PHP/ AJAX, Perl, and Flash. The job requires fluency in these languages, or a fluent base in C and C++ or Java with the ability to quickly learn PHP, Perl, and Flash. Unix experience a plus.<p>Requirements:<p>Bachelors in Computer Science or Computer Engineering.<p>Salary:<p>Negotiable based upon experience.<p>Respond to:<p>jbenzenberg at eretailing dot com<p>Thanks!<p>p.s. About 90 days ago PG said that we can soon post openings to the jobs page via Startuply.  It looks like that part is live now, which is awesome.  You can post there via JobSyndicate, which unfortunately is in private beta.  If I need to move this posting over to JobSyndicate, I'd be happy to!  (I suppose I just need to be invited first).
======
ankhmoop
Assuming your web development position actually requires a computer science
background, I'd recommend rephrasing your educational requirements as
"Bachelors in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, _or equivalent
experience_ ".

~~~
jbenz
I can't edit the actual post at this point, but consider it added.

As a side note, thanks to everyone who voted this up. I know a posting about a
job in Cbus doesn't apply to everyone here, but by voting this up you may have
helped out one or two of you midwestern colleagues in a big way. And us, of
course. So thanks.

------
LukeG
Hey, I just sent you an email re: JobSyndicate. Happy to chat anytime.

------
aminuit
It might also be useful to indicate whether you are interested in local
candidates only, plan to provide relocation compensation, or can deal with
remote employees.

~~~
jbenz
Local candidates are ideal, but we'd be willing to listen if anyone made a
strong enough case.

~~~
shamrock
Are you guys looking for interns (for full time during the summer, and part
time during the school year)?

~~~
jbenz
We would definitely be interested in anyone looking for internships, any time.
Contact me at jbenzenberg at eretailing dot com.

~~~
shamrock
I just emailed you.

------
xenophanes
Why did you choose those programming languages that you use?

